# Plz help with trying to tap into a accessory ignition wire in 2006 dodge charger



## Willing2LurncarAudio254 (Dec 27, 2020)

I can't really find no videos or forums or basically how to tap in the cigarette lighter and ground my monitor a bolt what's a good clue don't want to burn my car down . The monitor was on Craigslist for free cause in the post it was supposed to be burned out but I guess they didn't know what they were doing but I would like to see if someone knew how on getting it done with out me having to buy a pack system I don't have money like that .


----------



## Audiour (Jan 5, 2021)

There is an ignition wire harness that runs down by the E-break behind that has probably what you're looking for.


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

What year charger is it and what do you mean “ how to tap into the cigarette lighter”, if you don’t know how to tap the cigarette lighter wire then you can’t tap any other wire because it’s the same procedure


----------

